# Glass vs Plastic



## abubain (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi

This is probably a stupid question but I'm new at this game.

What are the advantages of plastic over fibreglass or vv? I presume fibreglass is faster but more fragile?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Glass is rigid so glass boats are faster as energy is not wasted in the flexing of the boat

The rigidity of glass allows for large internal storage cavities. Storage in glass boats is far superior to that of hte popular wheelie bins

Glass may crack when your ski spears into a sand bank in heavy surf, but plastic will fold. Ask spooled1 what that means for stowed rods

Anyone can repair minor glass damage or unwanted mods. Ive filled a hole in glass where the previous owner had put a flushmount rod holder I didn't want. Try doing that with plastic

Glass is beautiful


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone can repair glass? .
Anyone can repair plastic? .

Either repair takes a bit of skill and practice just to stop a leak, getting it looking sweet is another skill.

To help with plastic repair, look at this post http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=28433

My advice is look at hull shapes, length, width and see if it will get you where you want to go and bring you back again safely, then look at the topside and features to see if that meets your needs.

Glass or plastic? Not based on the kayak but on the material is a personal choice determined by the type of paddling you wish to do and where. Shallow areas with bottom bashing, when grinding up against pylons etc, plastic is more resistant to damage than glass.

My two cents.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

if you are a rough bugger...like me then plastic...i have had my AI come off the roof at 80k/h and it got scratched...thats all


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah i think fibreglass can probably be moulded into better shapes in boats anyway to give a much cleaner cut thru the waves.
glass looks better. but if youre in the mangroves and dragging over rocks etc you cant beat plastic. the stuff seems indestructable.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Glass kayaks are definately nicer to paddle , and have cleaner lines normally , they would normally have good run and tracking and are faster than the plastic kayaks, but for the creeks and rock bashing , plastic will take more of a hiding with normally only superficial damage . But that being said i love to paddle glass boats , they are so smooth and responsive and they do hold their shape well and glide beautifully, glass can be easily repaired by a handymanand the repairs aesthetics will depend on the skill of the handyman, but as Mark said easy to fix a hole and get going again.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I smashed up my first yak which was fibreglass on a very small rapid, my plastic one has fallen off the roof of my car at 30km/hr and is fine, it gets dragged everywhere, has hit numerous boulders at full pace and is still going strong. Plastic is also a lot easier to work with, no problems drilling into it or cutting holes.
You could probably pick up a fibreglass one cheaper secondhand. If you're just using it for salt then fibreglass is fine. If you're heading into the narrows of the fresh go plastic.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I dropped my glass yak off my car and it got some scratches in the gel coat. I hit some rocks in the river pretty hard and there are a few gouges in the gel coat. I went over some rocks at dumbleton and have a few more scratches in the gel coat.

They are not as fragile as people think.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh yes Noob , but you have a Stealth ;-) ;-)


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Is there any other kind of glass. Go the stealth


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

You can't put a mirage drive in a glass kayak.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes , but who would want to :shock: :shock:


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

mcbigg said:


> You can't put a mirage drive in a glass kayak.


Mirage drives are for lycra wearing bicycle riders


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Glass is the real 21st Century  
Plastic last and lastsit is relaible.
You paddle both.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Yes , but who would want to :shock: :shock:


i would.. a best of both worlds yak would be perfect for me. i would have the advantage of the pedals for fishing and also have the sexiness of glass


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

YakN00b said:


> mcbigg said:
> 
> 
> > You can't put a mirage drive in a glass kayak.
> ...


No, they're for clever people who like to have their hands free for fishing.

It's the glass kayak users who ponce about bragging about how fast they can go and how slippery they are...like the lycra wearing bicycle riders. :twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

mcbigg said:


> YakN00b said:
> 
> 
> > mcbigg said:
> ...


yes i agree mate well said :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I much prefer to drink out of glass, beer just doesn't seem to taste as good out of plastic.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

While there are things about my yak that annoy me I cant see myself buying a plastic yak again.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is the type of thread that seems to degenerate into a debate without reason... somewhat like the Holden/Ford or even the lobor/liberal arguement. What you end up with is closed minds as folk gravitate towards their own personal preference, often preconceived. Ford or holden - they both transport you from A to B. Labor, Liberal or the host of minor parties - once they get in they will forget what they promised and rob you blind. When it comes to kayaks, glass or plastic, they float and can be used for several different purposes. I like to explore and I like to fish so I have different beasts for different purposes and I refuse to belittle someone else because his boat is different from mine....

If you like glass for its advantages, great...
If you like plastic for its advantages, also great...
If you prefer to paddle, wonderful...
If you want hands free fishing and prefer to peddle, just as wonderful

I hope I get to paddle a homemade wooden boat one day, but for now I'll keep on loving the water from what I've got.

cheerfully yours
John


----------



## abubain (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.

I've got a plastic and I think it's best for my needs i.e. river and lake bashing.

I was just interested, new to this kayak thing but fascinated with it all, there are so many possibilities!


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I prefer my Beer in glass. I thing beer in plastic just doesn't taste the same 8)

The other day I saw and heard a guy dragging his glass yak down a boat ramp, it sounded painful....Sand a glass go together but gravel, concrete, rocks, barnacles etc.. ((((Shudder))))

Anyhow I don't think it's about glass or plastic but more about the Yak and its suitability for the activities and locations you intend to use it in.

Glass requires a lot of ongoing cost of maintenance, learn how to gel coat your yak.

Plastic handles the bumps scratches better but even though plastic can be welded it's really a one way trip, once the hull is done it's done.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

CatfishKeith said:


> I prefer my Beer in glass. I thing beer in plastic just doesn't taste the same 8)
> 
> The other day I saw and heard a guy dragging his glass yak down a boat ramp, it sounded painful....Sand a glass go together but gravel, concrete, rocks, barnacles etc.. ((((Shudder))))
> 
> ...


yes Catfish i agree wholeheartedly , a case of horses for courses,when i just paddle its glassfor me , but i am still looking for a plastic to drag over the rocks in the creeks bass fishing , glass would not stand up to that sort of treatment well at all , but as you say when plastics done its done for good and its a tip job


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I wonder when people are going to realise that there is no such thing as the 'best' yak?? The best yak for you isn't necessarily the best yak for me or anyone else....yet we still have these debates and pissing contests where the 'mine's better than yours' mentality shines through from certain members. If you love your yak, great....that's all that matters. Stop trying to ram your narrow minded views down others throats...

As has been said before - whatever makes you happy is the best yak for you. This plastic/glass/pedal/paddle debate is ridiculous. Stop trying to convince others that your boat is the best, and just enjoy what you do have without feeling the need to justify your own purchase decison to yourselves.... :? Newsflash - nobody else _really_ cares what sort of kayak you own and most people are more than capable of making their own decisons...

Now get out, go fishing and have fun. 8) That's what matters most!


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

DaveyG

I'm thinking of pebblecrete for my next yak.. Very stealthy


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Davey G said:


> I wonder when people are going to realise that there is no such thing as the 'best' yak?? The best yak for you isn't necessarily the best yak for me or anyone else....yet we still have these debates and pissing contests where the 'mine's better than yours' mentality shines through from certain members. If you love your yak, great....that's all that matters. Stop trying to ram your narrow minded views down others throats...
> 
> As has been said before - whatever makes you happy is the best yak for you. This plastic/glass/pedal/paddle debate is ridiculous. Stop trying to convince others that your boat is the best, and just enjoy what you do have without feeling the need to justify your own purchase decison to yourselves.... :? Newsflash - nobody else _really_ cares what sort of kayak you own and most people are more than capable of making their own decisons...
> 
> Now get out, go fishing and have fun. 8) That's what matters most!


I agree with you I just cant resist baiting a hook for the Hobie owners and there is always a few willing to take a grab at it.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Glass isn't manly enough for the rugged Australian environment. It's perfectly fine over in SA where the fish are small and the men are feminine. Plastic is the only substance strong enough to contain a real aussie bloke.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if they ever bring out a fibreglass hobie you'll be in trouble... :lol:

maybe a kayak with a fibreglass top / poly bottom, streamlined paddle yak hull with optional pedals is what we all need? 8)


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

go plastic. if you damage it, plastic welding is really cheap and easy to do.
the glass is more for racing i'd guess.
now, kevlar is amazing. but who gets shot at while they're yakking?
personally i go with plastic.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

koich said:


> Glass isn't manly enough for the rugged Australian environment. It's perfectly fine over in SA where the fish are small and the men are feminine. Plastic is the only substance strong enough to contain a real aussie bloke.


funniest post so far :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

koich said:


> Glass isn't manly enough for the rugged Australian environment. It's perfectly fine over in SA where the fish are small and the men are feminine. Plastic is the only substance strong enough to contain a real aussie bloke.


Ahhhhh Koichey you are a very funny man , :lol: :lol: :lol: thats a classic post :lol: :lol: :lol: , i love your work mate , hmmmmmm and some of those boys in the Springboks are just adorable hmmmmm yumm , ahhh no its my feminine side coming out again , Nurse, NURSE , NURSE  ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Just give'm all to me I can sink any kayak :twisted: ;-) ;-) glass, plastic makes no difference to me they all end up on the bottom. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

justcrusin said:


> Just give'm all to me I can sink any kayak :twisted: ;-) ;-) glass, plastic makes no difference to me they all end up on the bottom. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lucky you bought a pro angler then.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

How many fibreglass kayak hulls does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a trick question.

The correct answer is "OH NO, we would never change a lightbulb, it might damage it our sleek shed ornament."


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I would happily buy plastic fishing kayak, if someone would make one that is under 70cm's wide, under 26kg in weight, over 4mtrs in length and had a water tight centre hatch that you could store your 7' rods, tackle and catch......and came in sexy maroon. 



bazzoo said:


> Ahhhhh yes Noob , but you have a Stealth ;-) ;-)


Fan boy! :twisted:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

YakN00b said:


> I agree with you I just cant resist baiting a hook for the Hobie owners and there is always a few willing to take a grab at it.


Or was it the Hobie owner who baited you? ;-)


----------



## guyak (Aug 11, 2009)

I have paddled both glass and plastic and I think that for smooth fast paddling you can't beet the glass, however after recently buying a plastic yak I have to say smooth fast paddling is not really my thing and the lightweight plastic rock absorbing yak is for me.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Plus with glass all you need is a bit of fine sandpaper and a can of paint to make it look all new again


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Discoman said:


> kevlar is amazing. but who gets shot at while they're yakking?.


Daftwullie by some guy in a Pajero!


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

kas said:


> Discoman said:
> 
> 
> > kevlar is amazing. but who gets shot at while they're yakking?.
> ...


& by snapper loving greenies


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

His red knob tends to stand out a bit :shock:[/quote]

seems he just loves to get it out :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Davey G said:


> I wonder when people are going to realise that there is no such thing as the 'best' yak?? The best yak for you isn't necessarily the best yak for me or anyone else....yet we still have these debates and pissing contests where the 'mine's better than yours' mentality shines through from certain members. If you love your yak, great....that's all that matters. Stop trying to ram your narrow minded views down others throats...
> 
> As has been said before - whatever makes you happy is the best yak for you. This plastic/glass/pedal/paddle debate is ridiculous. Stop trying to convince others that your boat is the best, and just enjoy what you do have without feeling the need to justify your own purchase decison to yourselves.... :? Newsflash - nobody else _really_ cares what sort of kayak you own and most people are more than capable of making their own decisons...
> 
> Now get out, go fishing and have fun. 8) That's what matters most!


What a load of rubbish Dave. The guy asked, people answered. You don't have to read or reply


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Glass isn't manly enough for the rugged Australian environment. It's perfectly fine over in SA where the fish are small and the men are feminine. Plastic is the only substance strong enough to contain a real aussie bloke.
> ...


I now have proof too

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/st ... 18,00.html

SA Men are so girly they are trying to pass them off was female athletes.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

And Koich , shes not a real good sort either , Hogans Ghost , i saw the race , she said in a post race interview that , " yes she really was female ,but had developed her upper body to that point by paddling plastic heavy kayaks and her legs by peddling Hobies " , i understand she loves her Hobie pro fish which she is able to lift straight onto her car unaided :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

And koich , ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

koich said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > koich said:
> ...


I always though SA was South Australia and the Republic of South Africa was RSA so which is it that your are referring to?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Peril said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when people are going to realise that there is no such thing as the 'best' yak?? The best yak for you isn't necessarily the best yak for me or anyone else....yet we still have these debates and pissing contests where the 'mine's better than yours' mentality shines through from certain members. If you love your yak, great....that's all that matters. Stop trying to ram your narrow minded views down others throats...
> ...


Well I for one am very happy that Dave read and replied to that post - and I believe that he articulated an issue that _unfortuantly_ seems to constantly simmer on this site, very well and fairly indeed.
Other than the line 'Stop trying to ram your narrow minded views down others throats...', which I didn't find offensive in the slightest, I fail to see what apsect there was of what Dave said to label as being 'a load of rubbish' - unless of course there _is_ 'the best' yak?
Appreciation of whatever yak, made by whatever manufacturer is owned by any member on this site _should_ be the underlying sentiment amongst all of us - we are all _kayak_ fisher'persons'.
I certainly won't post what I don't like about someones else of kayak in the same way as I won't post what I don't like about someones choice of fishing gear. It doesn't matter to me, and it shouldn't really matter to anyone else.
They've made their choice and if they are happy, then I am happy.

And whereas I, and many of the other Hobie owners may indeed 'rise to take a baited hook', it is worth noting how often the Hobie owners bait a hook themselves....

eace: lets just get on with kayak fishing eace:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

we should all be happy with what we have and if were not ,sell it and get what we like , there are so many kayaks that i really like and i am doing my best to buy them all be they glass or plastic , i'm just a hopeless tart when it comes to watercraft . And just to show how versatile i am , i'm off to Gosford tomorrow to pick up my new plastic yak , so i guess that means i better sell the sea kayak shortly or move out .


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Very good post Greg, i couldnt agree more.
i too am wondering which part of davey's post you consider 'rubbish' Peril? care to explain?.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

craig450 said:


> i too am wondering which part of davey's post you consider 'rubbish' Peril? care to explain?.


Craig, I too saw these comments of Peril earlier in the day and I was absolutely bewildered.

However I'm over who has the best yak, all yaks suit everyone for different reasons, the most important part of our sport is getting out there enjoying yourself and sharing your passion with others.

Cheers


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I can kind of see Peril's point on this one.

At no point in the thread had anyone said that their particular kayak was 'the best'. The O.P. had asked for advantages and disadvantages of both plastic and glass kayaks, and from what I can see, that's mostly what people had been posting.

Sure, there was a little jibe towards Hobie owners, which admittedly I kind of set up with the "You can't put a mirage drive in a glass kayak" comment. (Yes I baited my own hook). 
But the exchange that followed that was IMHO just a bit of harmless ribbing (Not unlike a bit of friendly ribbing between Holden and Ford supporters, or supporters of two different footy teams - it's the Aussie way.) which lasted a few posts and then the thread got back on topic. The rest of the posts have been helpful, informative and generally addressed the original question.

I, like Peril, thought Davey's post was a little harsh and wondered why he had posted what I consider to be a slightly aggressive post. I just thought he must have had a bad day or something. Something in this thread obviously touched a raw nerve with him though, perhaps he could explain what in particular it was that upset/enraged him in this case?

I don't see the problem with people, when asked about what makes a particular kayak good or bad, touting the pro's of their own particular brand/type of kayak. Whether it be because it's faster, more stable, more durable, more easily fixed, has a different method of propulsion, or whatever. It's _because_ people are happy with or proud of their kayak that they put the positive parts of their particular kayak forward in posts. It's what helps people make informed decisions about kayaks that they may wish to buy.

_I care_ what sort of kayak you own. _I care_ about what you think makes it a good or bad kayak. Other people should care too. They can make their own decisions, sure, but at least they can be _informed_ decisions.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Greg , Craig , Sel , the way i saw it , Dave was replying to Daveys post and pointing out that the original poster had asked for opinions and comparisons between glass and plastic ,so this is what subsequent posters were basically doing together with the normal amount of ribbing that one would expect in such a thread, now this was bound to touch some nerves in some of our members as Mc Bigg points out like the differance between holden and ford , but i dont think its a biggie . If we were on the water , it wouldnt be unusual for some one to rib his mate about his shit box kayak , but basically good naturedly . case of ' move along , nothing to see here"


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

YakN00b said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I now have proof too
> ...





YakN00b said:


> OMG now you have done it all the SA princesses are going to get in a tizzy


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

koich said:


> YakN00b said:
> 
> 
> > koich said:
> ...


I see what you did koch pretty humerous but I am not from South Australia so can I assume you are slightly retarded?


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I'm going to put some deck canons on my Hobie Revo , so all you Lilly-Livered Lubber Glass lovers better watch out. arhhhhh :twisted:

Arrhh were your Buccaneers....on you buckin head arrrrhhh


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

gra said:


> I reckon Davey might be seeing the same thing as me; noticing that there are perhaps one or two members that are regularly trying to get a brand related rise in multiple posts. Good natured ribbing aside, it's annoying to hear the same line over and over irrespective of which side of the fence you're on, or in my case all sides..paddle pedal plastic glass.
> 
> Gra.


Got something against timber yaks have you Gra?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

come on lads, dont be sensitive,
take a leaf from my practice managers book.

during the week my "brother" printer was playing up so badly i was seriously swearing as it was slowing me down. 
it was getting nearly impossible to feed paper in the front slot without a error light. the paper feed on the back is awkward to get to

i call in the practice manager and i tell her (quote)

"i have been trying to stick it in the front hole but it just wont let me.so now i've been forced to try and get it to take it in the rear and you know i hate that"

she laughed her head off.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm avoiding WW3.


----------



## abubain (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmmmm

As the bloke who started the post I've found it very interesting and somewhat humourous, sometimes laugh out loud in fact.

I've got a plastic Yak and perfectly happy with it, it is interesting to get peoples views on what works and what doesn't for particular applications though, the science is fascinating.

It's been an interesting discussion and talking up your own yak and taking the piss out of other types of yak owners (an culturally important Australian trait i like to believe) is all part of the communication process.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mcbigg said:


> I, like Peril, thought Davey's post was a little harsh and wondered why he had posted what I consider to be a slightly aggressive post. I just thought he must have had a bad day or something. Something in this thread obviously touched a raw nerve with him though, perhaps he could explain what in particular it was that upset/enraged him in this case?


Ok, fair call - and some of my wording was probably a bit harsh. For that I apologise.

I'm all for 'debate' and 'difference of opinion' but i know that theres a few members here who will argue that their craft are superior to all others and nothings likely to change that. It irks me that some of these people then feel the need to try and try and convert everyone else to their way of thinking. To me these guys seem like the Jehovas Witnesses that roam the streets knocking on doors and trying to convert non-believers (or the annoying call centre guys who call me every night at 7pm and try to sell me something I don't want)...

My point was that 'if you're happy with your kayak then that's all that matters'...nothing more, nothing less. 8)

Abubain - glad to hear you're happy with your kayak. And if you choose to buy a glass/timber/concrete yak in future then I hope you're happy with that too!

Cheers. DG


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Takes a big man to apologise publicly Davey , your a good man , and you've got gutz, i will go on here publicly to declare my love for all things kayak and ski and for that matter Hobies also and if i could peddle a hobie and God knows i had enough tries at it with the view of buying a revo , but my back just aint up to it ,much to my dissapointment . If it was i would be peddling one, but , and theres always a but , i am a paddling purist and love to paddle but have my sea kayak and my TK 1 to just paddle and now its the Stealth ski and i love it. Unfortunately the sea kayak will be sold as the Stealth does the same job as the Wasp so no need for two , but it will be replaced with a plastic Old Town Loon 111 for creek bashing . Now the point of this long winded tretise is that i believe if we can get on the water in any seaworthy craft be it made of glass wood plastic or play dough , its all good , as long as were on the water enjoying this great land , and we are entiteled to crow about our beloved craft as we so often do about our cars .End of tretise. 8) 8) ;-) ;-) 

and its Ok to take the piss out of Hobie guys :shock: :shock: as they do with us ., as long as its good natured


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Glass kayaks are faster,lighter and better in wind.

Plastic kayaks do well only when you forget to tie them to your roof though they're not too good in the sun (they melt)

Agree with bazoo on plastic kayaks with mirage drive systems.....


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

redracingski said:


> Plastic kayaks do well only when you forget to tie them to your roof though they're not too good in the sun (they melt)


Are you sure about the melt bit, it's 35 degrees here today and mine is in the back yard in full sun, I don't see it melting. ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

redracingski said:


> Glass kayaks are faster,lighter and better in wind.
> 
> Plastic kayaks do well only when you forget to tie them to your roof though they're not too good in the sun (they melt)


 :shock: :shock: :?

Might be also worth remembering that not everything you read on an internet forum is necessarily true...


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

This thread just gets better and better :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQVJyZwAAB3fgAAQUIGAkgSgkAo/5/+gIACIIpo9T1AaaaGjQepiHqDVPIp+gmJpNGg9TZRtEYU4Scj+qBuHs8yCDRC0rCkJnEvNtxxCFXyMRsX8X4aKoVSoNM0TPBBkXRp8EGlo408cbGTBvlFNUcfreIkIpAinZVWSjtQC47Exos8lyCzVibHxhUH+ZYQM33S1lwWRdc54TnjeL8EeQes2N5CuZucmqAsl1CS/i7kinChIAqTkzgA=


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

red, winding up telemarketers is one of lifes joys.

if they are indian , i usually start by asking for advice on cooking tandori chicken. no matter what they say just keep asking them questions til they hang up on you.

they are also very sensitive about cricket so asking them for their opinion of shane warne or 
gangooly gets them off track

i always start with the mortgage brokers by asking them to spell mortgage before they are allowed to go on.

for jehovahs witnesses , just tell them you'd love to stay and talk but have to get off to the blood bank.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQIhEjsAABPfgAAQUCeXEggwFQo/v/6wIABoUJo0AB6TTRk0DTQA1U/QUemU2iYhhpMJjQyIMQozvEtZXZzPAGobJAwRfskhVawCpVeshjjU53guIRPHOxFdodSTY78LTLYqDvNYJ85yWxhggehEQNhvI7aB2kxcKe8wb4lH0RCEgmzHj0LuSKcKEgBEIkdg


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I was gonna post that one Red, you beat me to it!

And Davey, thanks for clearing up your side of things a little more.

Cheers, Paul.

Now lets all have a big (whatever-they're-made-of) kayak hug and go out fishing!


----------

